# Alien Winter Wonderland



## TheReal7 (Dec 22, 2009)

On Saturday I headed out to The Whiteshell area in Manitoba, Canada for another photo exploration. After a few failed attempts at finding a good location for photos I decided to return to a familiar spot. We just finished a really cold stretch of weather and since it had been much warmer the last few days I was thinking it might be worth checking out. Well it sure was. I think this is a great example of the beauty that mother nature can produce!


*(larger view linked below image)*


*1*





*Larger view on black* 

*2*




*Larger view on black* 

*3*




*Larger view on black*

*4*




*Larger view on black* 

*5*




*Larger view on black*

*6*




*Larger view on black*

*7*




*Larger view on black*

*8*




*Larger view on black*


Enjoy!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow.  Very nice work.


----------



## PushingTin (Dec 22, 2009)

very abstract, i like it. Could see these being displayed on a wall


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 22, 2009)

*GREAT JOB!!!
*


----------



## jackieclayton (Dec 22, 2009)

very beautiful!


----------



## mostly sunny (Dec 23, 2009)

#7 I like the best


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Dec 23, 2009)

This is one of the best topics I've opened this year!
Great images!


----------



## boogschd (Dec 23, 2009)

#6 & #7 look freakkky 

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## William Petruzzo (Dec 23, 2009)

These really look great!


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Dec 23, 2009)

Incredible photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jhamb (Dec 23, 2009)

I like numbers 1 and 7. But I HATE the cold snow! Sweet shots!


----------



## RockDawg (Dec 23, 2009)

Those shots are sweet.  I love them!  How high off the ground was the camera for most of the shots?


----------



## Linkin (Dec 24, 2009)

These are stunning!  I love the last shot the most!  
Would like to know the same thing RockDawg ^_^


----------



## EvoG (Dec 24, 2009)

these look awesome nice work!


----------



## ILovePlaya (Dec 24, 2009)

6 & 7 are my favs.
Nicely done indeed!!


----------



## Kpablo (Dec 24, 2009)

This is great, they ice on the water is so neat!


----------



## TheReal7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you all very much for the comments! Glad you like these shots. It was a lot of fun to shoot these!



RockDawg said:


> Those shots are sweet.  I love them!  How high off the ground was the camera for most of the shots?





Linkin said:


> These are stunning!  I love the last shot the most!
> Would like to know the same thing RockDawg ^_^



Thank you! The camera was maybe a foot above the water. Closer for the macro shots. The tripod was in the water and at some points I was too.


Happy holidays everyone!

I hope to get out a few times this weekend. We are supposed to get 10-12 inches of snow!


----------



## teneighty23 (Dec 24, 2009)

Al-Wazeer said:


> This is one of the best topics I've opened this year!
> Great images!



agreed!
incredible shots! what a beautiful place to shoot, calgary has a place that looks very similar. its near cochrane, called spring creek, it never freezes in the winter so ends up looking very close to this, anyway! amazing stuff! keep up the good work! and congratulations on getting more snow, lucky you!


----------



## Vacheron (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello thereal. Great work! All the photos are interesting and over all...very sharp!  6 and 7 are simply stunning!


----------



## TheReal7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you again! 

So far, no snow like they promised. 

Here is one more I decided to bring back from the scrapped pile:

*8*





*Larger view on black*


----------



## Jankster (Dec 25, 2009)

awesome shots!!!


----------



## TheReal7 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you.

I've added desktop wallpaper links to #7 and #8


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh my God. Amazing.
:hail:


----------



## starrshinee (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow. amazing. love the way the ice ends!

thanks for sharing


----------



## TheReal7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## TokZik (Jan 5, 2010)

Great pics, i have never seen water frozen like that


----------

